# The worst thing I have ever eaten!!!



## lilg1983 (Apr 11, 2015)

we have all herd someone say the best thing I have ever eaten was or even you yourself might have said it and then named the food and restaurant where you ate it or even the friend or family member who cooked it well here we are not going to talk about the best thing I have ever eaten but the worst thing now this is sort of specific this is how it works if you like fried chicken but have had it made really poorly name the restaurant and what the food is that you ate that was so bad or even if it was at aunt Betsy's house name what she cooked that was so bad 

Well I will start I use to have this Aunt that always said she can cook but my taste buds knew different she would make hamburgers that tasted like overcooked unseasoned Beef I tell you she brought a new meaning to the cooking term Blackened no offense to her but she could not even make toast in a toaster with presets LOL  

well that was pretty easy now it is your turn


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 11, 2015)

Well the worst thing for me was when I once did Boston Baked Beans. I couldn't get any salt pork so decided to make my own.


I don't know what I did wrong but it tasted awful, the most salty thing I have ever eaten.
I don't know if I can even class this as the worst thing I've ever eaten as we only had two mouthfuls each before throwing the rest away.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome to D.C., lilg1983!
For the most part, I like nearly everything. 'Course there are many items I have not had the opportunity to try. 
Like Wyshiepoo, the worst thing I ever put in my mouth was of my own making and involved salt.
Way back in 1979 or 80, I was really making a serious effort to learn about cooking. Whilst attempting to make my first cheesecake, my eyes played a vicious trick on my mouth. 
The recipe called for 1/4 tsp of salt. My eyes told my brain that "tsp" was "cup".
Needless to say, that attempt got flung out the door in short order.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 11, 2015)

The worst thing I've ever eaten was spoiled food.


----------



## lilg1983 (Apr 11, 2015)

*the worst Thing I have ever eaten*

there was also a time when I was quite young in my teens My mother made breaded Cube steaks and there was two containers on the counter one with Flour the other had powdered Sugar well you can guess which one she used she brought it to the table I put one on my plate cut into it and wow it was like a beef dessert LOL  not really the worst thing I have ever eaten more of a Kitchen Mishap


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 11, 2015)

Tripes a la Mode de Caen!

I slaved over an Elizabeth David recipe, added cognac and wine. Served it up with pride. Sat down to eat. put a forkful in my mouth ..... and nearly threw up. I could neither chew nor swallow it. and had to spit it out. It was the taste and the feel of the tripe in my mouth.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2015)

This would have been in the late '70s. My ex and I had a wonderful supper at a Greek resto, can't remember the name. After supper, we ordered Greek coffee and the server asked if we would like dessert. We asked if they had cheese cake. The cheese cake arrived and it was absolutely awful. I suspect it really would have been quite good, if we had been expecting something savoury. I think it must have been tiropita.


----------



## Midnight Jinx (Apr 11, 2015)

The worst thing I ever eat was horse meat didn't know when I was eating it and still didn't like it the good thing though no one yelled Whoa! might have got stuck in my throat.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 14, 2015)

I was on a cruise and getting a bite in the buffet.  The buffet isn't really known for great food, but you can usually put together a tasty plate by going to the various stations.  Unfortunately this was a small ship and the buffet was very limited.  I picked up a breaded stuffed pork chop without really reading the description.  It was stuffed with pineapple and cheddar...  This could not really be part of their regular offerings, maybe someone was trying to get creative.

With that said, the formal dining room food was usually spot on.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 14, 2015)

We were in Antigua, our first "big" trip together, eons ago.  We went to a little beach side restaurant for lunch, and I ordered chicken.  I got what looked like a whole skinned rat on a plate.  I couldn't even take a bite, I was so grossed out.


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2015)

Wyshiepoo said:


> Well the worst thing for me was when I once did Boston Baked Beans. I couldn't get any salt pork so decided to make my own.
> 
> 
> I don't know what I did wrong but it tasted awful, the most salty thing I have ever eaten.
> I don't know if I can even class this as the worst thing I've ever eaten as we only had two mouthfuls each before throwing the rest away.



Next time use bacon in place of the salt pork. Just as much if not more flavor in the same family.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 15, 2015)

We were doing a major remodel on a house and the clients were living there while we did it.

We got to know them quite well and used to play around with there children from time to time.

One day there 8-9 year old daughter brought a plate of mud pies she'd just made out to us.

Most of the guys just pretended to eat them but me being the smartass I am and wanting to make a sweet little girl happy took a big bite and started to chew. After all what's a little dirt?

OMG. I now know what nasty is. 

I couldn't spit it out right then and there because the sweet girl was really happy. Seems like it was in my mouth forever. 

Let me assure you as soon as she left my mouth was rinsed several time from the water jug. 


So I'd have to say Mud Pie was my worst thing eaten.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2015)

Zagut said:


> We were doing a major remodel on a house and the clients were living there while we did it.
> 
> We got to know them quite well and used to play around with there children from time to time.
> 
> ...



 But you made a little girl very happy.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 15, 2015)

Addie said:


> But you made a little girl very happy.


 
Yes I did and that's what's important. 

She's now 20 years old and still my friend. 

Her mother recently told me she has a video of it. 

That's what reminded my of the story.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lutefisk would top that list. My paternal grandmother's pot roast, followed by that dish I made awhile back that I tossed in the garbage.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

The most perfectly grilled steak, topped with...maple syrup.  I was 12, on vacation with my spinster aunt visiting relatives, and my cousins took us out to eat. Without asking if I wanted her help, she reached across the plate to grab the pitcher of "au jus" and liberally applied it to my steak. I was suspicious, since it didn't pour like au jus, but I humored her and took a bite. We all laughed so hard the waitress hurried over. Well, actually, I wasn't laughing at first. Needless to say, I got a new steak. As a bonus, my meal was free because the waitress felt it was her fault. Just to make sure my aunt never wanted to "help" me again, I would remind her of the maple steak every time we ate out.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2015)

Maple syrup on steak reminded me of this. It was Easter and we were visiting an elderly Swedish couple. She put out a beautiful Easter dinner. There was the most gorgeous ham I had ever seen. It was scored in a diamond pattern with cloves at the corners of the diamonds. It was shiny and looked succulent. I learned a term that day - raisin sauce. I'm not a big fan of sweet with savoury. As a child, it was a much bigger deal. I thought fried onions were too sweet to eat with meat. Well, I tasted that gorgeous ham and I don't know how I didn't gag or how I finished my serving. It was sweet and disgusting and worse than anything I could think of.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2015)

When I was a teenager, my stepmother mixed Lipton Onion Soup mix into hamburger meat to make burgers. I couldn't stand it. I burped onion mix for three days afterward. That's right up there with the blood sausage I tried in a B&B in Ireland. Loved most of the food there, but blood sausage - no thanks.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 17, 2015)

Zagut said:


>


Where did you find the mug? Family shouldn't let family eat lutefisk either!


----------



## Merlot (Apr 19, 2015)

Italian meatloaf, the texture was disgusting!


----------



## menumaker (Apr 19, 2015)

Whelks in Vancouver! Our Lonely Planet guide told us that THIS restaurant was a 'Not to be missed experience' Well, I don't know how I coped. Half way through I just thought "why am I doing this" they were truly disgusting,so didn't eat anymore. This was back in 1994 so no point in naming names...............they are long gone I hope


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2015)

I love shrimp scampi. But in the restaurant I had ordered it. The shrimp were so overcooked you couldn't even cut them with your knife. There was a lot of clear sauce or liquid on the bottom of my plate. I took a mouthful of the pasta, and had to spit it out real fast. My son asked me what was wrong. "This plate of food is loaded with alcohol." He took the plate and smelled it. Then he put his finger in the liquid and tasted it. 

My son offered to send it back. By now I didn't even want to eat. So I just left the plate there. When the waitress came to give us the check, she noticed my plate. She asked if anything was wrong. My son spoke up and she took it back to the kitchen. She adjusted the check and took the scampi off along with the dessert my son and his wife had ordered. It seems the cook had forgotten to add the liquor during the cooking and just poured it over the whole plate before he sent it out.  

The best part was when I looked up, I saw the whole kitchen staff standing outside the kitchen door and just staring at us. The next thing we hear is the manager screaming at the chef. Everybody in the restaurant heard it. Now everybody in the restaurant is staring at us. We made a hasty exit!


----------



## Zagut (Apr 19, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Where did you find the mug? Family shouldn't let family eat lutefisk either!


 

Google was my friend CWS. 

Be glad you didn't go to school here.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 19, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> When I was a teenager, my stepmother mixed Lipton Onion Soup mix into hamburger meat to make burgers. I couldn't stand it. I burped onion mix for three days afterward. That's right up there with the blood sausage I tried in a B&B in Ireland. Loved most of the food there, but blood sausage - no thanks.



OK, I will travel to the British Isles eventually, and I always thought that I'd miss out if I didn't try blood sausage.  I'm not a huge fan of sausage to begin with and this doesn't sound appetizing at all.  I'll feel better taking a pass on this one!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 20, 2015)

You won't be missing a thing, bakechef. I think it's one of those things you have to grow up with.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 20, 2015)

We have had similar threads I'm the past. But my worst food never changes. McDonalds. Hands down. Including horrible things they were feeding us in the soviet army. McD, is absolutely the worst meal, as a whole I have ever eaten. It was repulsive.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with you on McDonalds, Charlie. 

Probably the worst thing I've ever eaten, I made myself.   Years ago, I decided to make a tomato bisque for my mom and dad, which as usual, called for some basil.  Back then I thought if a little basil was good, more would be better. 

I over-basiled that soup so much that it turned me off of both tomato soup and basil for years.   Nasty stuff, it was.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 21, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> You won't be missing a thing, bakechef. I think it's one of those things you have to grow up with.


Nope. Mom fixed kiszka when I was a kid. Tried a fork-full each time, just to see if it was as bad as I remembered. It was always bad to me.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 21, 2015)

bakechef said:


> OK, I will travel to the British Isles eventually, and I always thought that I'd miss out if I didn't try blood sausage.  I'm not a huge fan of sausage to begin with and this doesn't sound appetizing at all.  I'll feel better taking a pass on this one!



Do you mean black pudding ? We don't really think of it as a sausage and it's known as black pudding here . Scotland also do a white pudding . Its mainly eaten on a full cooked breakfast with some  HP brown sauce (optional ) but you will also find it in restaurants where they like to sit it on top of a scallop with some pea purée (getting a bit old hat now ) . 

There are good ones and bad ones , the Scottish ones I have tasted are very good , but some  others are a bit gristly . I don't eat it now as I have to find a gluten free one and I don't miss it that much to be bothered .


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 21, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nope. Mom fixed kiszka when I was a kid. Tried a fork-full each time, just to see if it was as bad as I remembered. It was always bad to me.




What did she stuff it with? My grandma used to make it, it was delicious.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## bakechef (Apr 21, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Do you mean black pudding ? We don't really think of it as a sausage and it's known as black pudding here . Scotland also do a white pudding . Its mainly eaten on a full cooked breakfast with some  HP brown sauce (optional ) but you will also find it in restaurants where they like to sit it on top of a scallop with some pea purée (getting a bit old hat now ) .
> 
> There are good ones and bad ones , the Scottish ones I have tasted are very good , but some  others are a bit gristly . I don't eat it now as I have to find a gluten free one and I don't miss it that much to be bothered .



Yes that's the one!

I've heard it called black pudding more than blood sausage.  Why is it referred to as pudding?  When I think of pudding in the UK sense, I think of it as a description for dessert.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 21, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> What did she stuff it with? My grandma used to make it, it was delicious.


She bought it from a local butcher. I enjoyed every other sausage that we had, just not the kiszka. Glad you like it. You can gladly have my share!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 28, 2015)

I wonder what it was.


----------



## Addie (Apr 28, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nope. Mom fixed kiszka when I was a kid. Tried a fork-full each time, just to see if it was as bad as I remembered. It was always bad to me.



So I went to the site and I would have to agree with you. Now I like my steaks rare, but just the idea of pigs blood is more that I can even tolerate to think of.


----------



## CharlieD (May 1, 2015)

Ah, blood sausage, I see. Yeah, if it is not done right it can be terrible. But if it is dine right it is quite delicious. When you said Kishka, I was thinking about completely different thing though. My grandma used stuff the casing with dough and cook it inside the stew. It was like bread, well kinda of..


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------

